# syntheselen and synthetine



## Jim550 (Feb 13, 2018)

Is there a certain time of day to take these for best results?


----------



## slide (Feb 14, 2018)

I 'usually' take mine first thing in the morning upon wakeup (usually about 0330). I don't know if that's the 'best' time, but it works for me and I seem to have experienced some positive results. 

-s


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 14, 2018)

slide said:


> I 'usually' take mine first thing in the morning upon wakeup (usually about 0330). I don't know if that's the 'best' time, but it works for me and I seem to have experienced some positive results.
> 
> -s



how long have you been taking it bro, I have never ran the combo before are you dosing it at 1cc per 55lbs?


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 14, 2018)

Elvia where are you bro, pretty sure you have a lot of experience with these two products....


----------



## slide (Feb 15, 2018)

Jim550 said:


> how long have you been taking it bro, I have never ran the combo before are you dosing it at 1cc per 55lbs?



I've been using it now about two years (give or take?)...and no, just @ 2cc per day. Seems to be plenty (for me).

-s


----------



## SURGE (Feb 17, 2018)

I take both pre workout. Although I have only used syntheselen once. I mainly use synthetine. I do 4ml pre workout and the results are fantastic.


----------



## saps (Feb 18, 2018)

Guys have any of you used synthetine on a lower carb diet. I'm talking like 50g a day of carbs. I know the recommendation is a big dose of carbs with the synthetine.


----------



## him123 (Feb 18, 2018)

From what I have seen and heard the best results come from taking it with carbs and insulin.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 19, 2018)

When I used both I dosed 2-3ml of each. Great results but got tired of all the pinning. I may try both again this summer.


----------



## Victory (Feb 20, 2018)

2ml of both were great but when I upped to 3ml the results were better. At 4ml I would dose together and felt some pip. I always dosed about 1 hour pre workout.


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 22, 2018)

DatBTru used to have a very detailed thread on his board about using low doses of insulin with inj l-carnitine/synethetine, from what I remember you wouldn't have to take as much or as often.  I was thinking about taking 4ml of each but it sure does seem like a lot of pinning!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 22, 2018)

Jim550 said:


> Elvia where are you bro, pretty sure you have a lot of experience with these two products....



Just noticed this 

You can't really go wrong with starting at 2ml of each pre workout. Nothing needs to be exact but approximately 1 hour pre workout. Inject them separately to see how you respond to each. I have done up to 5ml synthetine in 1 shot with no pip. However syntheselen at pretty much any dose can sting me but it goes within a few hours and I feel nothing later on.

So 2ml of each pre workout and see how that goes for you. If you want to do more then 3ml pre workout and the results should be fantastic at that dose. At my highest of both I think I done 6ml of both per day and the results were crazy for me. That was both at 3ml twice daily so a lot of pinning and I didn't do it long but wanted to experiment.

I have gone higher with synthetine after Big A told me the higher the dose the better. I know Mike the mod when he looked insane was injecting massive amounts of synthetine. Obviously none of this is needed but I figure try it in the short term and I was impressed.

Generally though 3ml of both pre workout is great but experiment and see what works for you. At that dose each bottle would last 1 month so not too bad.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 22, 2018)

Jim550 said:


> DatBTru used to have a very detailed thread on his board about using low doses of insulin with inj l-carnitine/synethetine, from what I remember you wouldn't have to take as much or as often.  I was thinking about taking 4ml of each but it sure does seem like a lot of pinning!



Yes the insulin acts as a transporter to shuttle the synthetine into the muscle cells. For this purpose you would only need 3iu slin. Although if taken pre workout you could dose higher and include an intra shake. I would recommend the basics of aminos (eaa's), carbs (hbcd's) and glutamine. You can add more things such as citrulline malate, creatine, taurine etc but those 3 are the main components needed. 

If fat loss is your main goal you wouldn't even need carbs (3-4iu slin) as the aminos and glutamine would prevent any possible hypo state. For no carb shakes I would recommend higher doses of aminos and glutamine. Although even if fat loss is your main goal I would still have some carbs in your intra shake and around training but lower/exclude them for the rest of the day.

Have you started yet?


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 22, 2018)

Elvia1023 said:


> Yes the insulin acts as a transporter to shuttle the synthetine into the muscle cells. For this purpose you would only need 3iu slin. Although if taken pre workout you could dose higher and include an intra shake. I would recommend the basics of aminos (eaa's), carbs (hbcd's) and glutamine. You can add more things such as citrulline malate, creatine, taurine etc but those 3 are the main components needed.
> 
> If fat loss is your main goal you wouldn't even need carbs (3-4iu slin) as the aminos and glutamine would prevent any possible hypo state. For no carb shakes I would recommend higher doses of aminos and glutamine. Although even if fat loss is your main goal I would still have some carbs in your intra shake and around training but lower/exclude them for the rest of the day.
> 
> Have you started yet?



I been taking some inj l-carnitine the past few days that I have had laying around for a long time.  But I am going to get some more soon cause I have had this for a long time and it burns like hell cause I made it a very high concentration.  I do have a about a 3/4 full bottle of syntheselen as well I am gonna start using tomorrow so those will get me by tell I order some more.  Apparently no one at Synthetek wants to email me back, I've sent a few over the past couple weeks and not one response so far


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 22, 2018)

Jim550 said:


> I been taking some inj l-carnitine the past few days that I have had laying around for a long time.  But I am going to get some more soon cause I have had this for a long time and it burns like hell cause I made it a very high concentration.  I do have a about a 3/4 full bottle of syntheselen as well I am gonna start using tomorrow so those will get me by tell I order some more.  Apparently no one at Synthetek wants to email me back, I've sent a few over the past couple weeks and not one response so far



What email have you used for synthetek?


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 22, 2018)

Elvia1023 said:


> What email have you used for synthetek?



I sent one email through their contact us page and another one I sent to [email protected]


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 24, 2018)

Jim550 said:


> I sent one email through their contact us page and another one I sent to [email protected]



When did you send the one to the email you posted? I speak with him from time to time. If you need me to help you in anyway just let me know. You can pm me the details if you want.


----------



## montego (Feb 25, 2018)

I've seen a lot about injectable l carnatine use with insulin but I've never tried it.......

If you are in a gaining phase, where slin was around 10iu and v8-10iu gh pre workout , with pre and intra shakes (40g hbcd, 15g EAA'S, 5g Leucine, 5g creatine, 5g Citrulline) would it be beneficial?

It seems the main use is for dieting phases so would it be really worth the extra loot when calories are higher and you're pushing growth more.


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 25, 2018)

monetgo said:


> I've seen a lot about injectable l carnatine use with insulin but I've never tried it.......
> 
> If you are in a gaining phase, where slin was around 10iu and v8-10iu gh pre workout , with pre and intra shakes (40g hbcd, 15g EAA'S, 5g Leucine, 5g creatine, 5g Citrulline) would it be beneficial?
> 
> It seems the main use is for dieting phases so would it be really worth the extra loot when calories are higher and you're pushing growth more.



The premises behind the insulin and l-carnitine is that the slin helps deliver/absorb the carnitine better.  For this only very small amounts of slin is need like 2-3iu so when you typically think of slin you think of growth but in this scenario the slin is used while dieting.  From what I remember it allows you to use less carnitine and not as often cause it keeps your carnitine levels full or more saturated.  You might have already known this but getting back to the specifics of your question, it could help keep your bf down if used during a bulking phase.  I do not know this but I wonder if it could help some with keeping your glycogen stores full/topped off while bulking since it will help use fat for energy.


----------



## montego (Feb 25, 2018)

Jim550 said:


> The premises behind the insulin and l-carnitine is that the slin helps deliver/absorb the carnitine better.  For this only very small amounts of slin is need like 2-3iu so when you typically think of slin you think of growth but in this scenario the slin is used while dieting.  From what I remember it allows you to use less carnitine and not as often cause it keeps your carnitine levels full or more saturated.  You might have already known this but getting back to the specifics of your question, it could help keep your bf down if used during a bulking phase.  I do not know this but I wonder if it could help some with keeping your glycogen stores full/topped off while bulking since it will help use fat for energy.


Ok that's the way I was thinking it would work.

Next cut, I'll dabble [emoji16]


----------



## SURGE (Feb 26, 2018)

Synthetine is great when bulking as well. That's the product I have used the most. As Jim and Elvia posted it's ideal for when cutting but it's great when bulking. I used it with higher slin and an intra shake.


----------



## striffe (Feb 27, 2018)

I like to use 4ml synthetine pre workout. At that dose I sweat loads when training and it doesn't take long for me to start leaning out.


----------



## AGGRO (Mar 4, 2018)

I have tired 3ml of both pre workout with good results. The synthetine gave me some pip but I have heard they now have a pain free formula so I will have to try it. My buddy once used 10ml synthetine daily and said the fat burning was crazy.


----------



## odin (Mar 10, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> I have tired 3ml of both pre workout with good results. The synthetine gave me some pip but I have heard they now have a pain free formula so I will have to try it. My buddy once used 10ml synthetine daily and said the fat burning was crazy.



10ml? That is a huge amount. Can't imagine injecting that much of something ed.


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

The l carn I use with fasted cardio and pre training 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking (Nov 29, 2018)

ldbruffey said:


> The l carn I use with fasted cardio and pre training
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How much do you use?


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 29, 2018)

8-12 ml


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IRONFIST (Dec 1, 2018)

i recall a post by big a years ago about his competition prep where you got his pro card and his count i think was over 140 pricks a week

i think the synthergine, synthetine and syntheselen were all in the double digits every day if i remember his breakdown of everything??


----------

